# Pellavicinia in Emmersed Set up



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Howdy Ya'll,

I posted some about this in my Wetland-n-a-Box journal. This veilwort is a Pellavicinia, most likely P.lyelii. I'm using it in a tank where I am trying 3 species of Cryptocoryne (C.wendtii, C.spiralis, and an unknown). They are on the right side of the tank in the "marsh" area.

Anyway, I have come to enjoy this little plant and figured I'd share it, visually at least, with you folks. Here are just a few pics of how I am using it in the scape:

A close up of the plant itself








Full tank shot - it is the majority of the groundcover you see (most other plants are still coming up and barely visible at this point)








View from the left side of the glass


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

D, the emersed set up is looking great. Is the newt still in this one? The moss we collected growing along with the P iyellii is still green and is growing slowly if any in my blackwater crypt set up submerged. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

The newts wanted more swimming area and less land area, so I turned my daughter's 10 gallon (Abby's 10 gallon betta "bowl" in the journals forum) into a newt-arium where they have plenty of swimming room and can come up onto a rock water-fall area from time to time. These critters are much more active than I thought they would be. 

Keep me posted on how the moss is doing submersed. I have it submersed, but only a tiny amount, and then I have some under the waterfall in the 10gallon newt-arium and it is doing awesome as would be expected in that condition. The rest is with the veilwort in the wetland tank and it is doing very well.


----------

